# Found: Golden Retriever Male



## DuncanLucy (Sep 14, 2012)

Golden Retriever Male - Found on fields behind Penlarg CP School in Hawarden with green collar no tag. Please reply to this forum if you have lost this dog or know someone who may have lost it.


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Sorry to get your hopes up but no, it's not my dog but thought it might be worth mentioning that the dog might be microchipped and if you were able to and keen to take the trouble, take him to a local vet? They may be able to get the info you need!


----------



## DuncanLucy (Sep 14, 2012)

Didn't like to say in first post but the dog was dead when I found it. I have just managed to get the local dog warden to take it although they don,t usually if it's on a field but we can't identify the landowner. Hopefully they will be able to check if it's chipped and contact the owner. It looked like a well looked after dog, not a stray, so someone must be missing it. I would hate it if someone found one of my dog's and didn't try to find me. ID tags can so easily come off so if they are chipped at least they can be re-united.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

It might be worth looking on the doglost website to see if anyone has posted a dog similar missing

DogLost - Reuniting Lost Dogs With Their Owners

poor thing


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Oh poor soul! R.I.P.

I'd be devastated if it was my dog but very grateful that you'd taken the time to locate the owner by various means. 

I do hope that the original owner, although he/she will be devastated, will acknowledge your help.

Sorry you found the dog this way.

x


----------

